# Cataract Extraction + Synechiolysis + ECP



## SuzyRoberts44 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have a surgeon who performed a combined procedure of Cataract extraction, endoscopic photocoagulation (ECP) and goniosynechiolysis.  Synechiolysis is bundled into both of the other two codes.  The provider feels that all three codes should be billed.  Her reasoning is that all three procedures were done for different purposes. The synechiolysis was not done to aid the extraction of the cataract, and it was not done to lower pressure like the ECP, but was done to open the angle.   I am unable to find any other information about whether or not this would be allowable.  

Can anyone give some advice on this?

Provider requested Codes: 66984, 66711, 65865-59


----------



## mzkandyd (Mar 30, 2015)

The 65865 bundles into the cataract (669840) per the CCI guidelines. I would need to see the op note to identify if there is a documentation to bypass the edit with a 59 or not. But for now......

I would just code 66984 (RT or LT) and then 66711.51 (RT or LT).
Feel free to email me offline:mzkandyd@gmail.com


----------

